# Eyeglasses in PV



## SakeDads (Mar 20, 2014)

I just got a new prescription and heard you can get inexpensive glasses and sunglasses in PV. Can anyone give me more info? Thanks


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

SakeDads said:


> I just got a new prescription and heard you can get inexpensive glasses and sunglasses in PV. Can anyone give me more info? Thanks


_Inexpensive_ ... compared to what, where?


----------



## SakeDads (Mar 20, 2014)

Compared to Lenscrafters in the US where they are a couple of hundred dollars for frames


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I buy my contact lenses and sunglasses at Develyn inside the Galeria Mall across the street from where the cruise ships dock. I highly reccommend their services and professionalism.
I purchased my frames and lenses for my prescription glasses a few years ago at an eye center located in the mall adjacent to the Soriana across the street from the Fiesta Americana Hotel. The mall has a Lans store as it's achor and the glasses store is located on the back side next to the grocery store entrance. I do not remember the name of the store.


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Costco in Mexico has great prices and excellent service. They use Ovation lenses not some cheap junk. I paid less than 2000 pesos for quality frames and progressive lenses. I priced some of the major chains including Devlyn and the price is about half of others. BUT the selection is limited


----------



## SakeDads (Mar 20, 2014)

Bobbyb said:


> Costco in Mexico has great prices and excellent service. They use Ovation lenses not some cheap junk. I paid less than 2000 pesos for quality frames and progressive lenses. I priced some of the major chains including Devlyn and the price is about half of others. BUT the selection is limited


Gracias. I am looking to get inexpensive extra glasses as well as sunglasses so th at may work. Do you need a Costco membership card to shop there?


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

all Costco's require a membership


----------



## mexhapati (Nov 29, 2012)

another option i didn't see anyone mention is, Coppel ...most of the larger stores have an in house eye examination, good quality and prices for all budgets, no membership needed and they have a variety of goods


----------

